# Bagster



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone used/tried one of these? 

http://www.thebagster.com/


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

My buddy just got one for a bathroom remodel hes doing, when you break down price to per cubic foot it really isnt a deal. Might as well get a can..but they are cheaper for those small jobs where you dont need an entire dumpster.

Saves you the time of going to the dump/unloading/ going back to site even if you have a trailer.

They look pretty funny though:laughing:

Call it "chic garbage removal"


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I was doing a job in Gladwynne and the HO had one of them out front filled with branches and what not. 
He said it served its purpose.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

scottjr said:


> I was doing a job in Gladwynne and the HO had one of them out front filled with branches and what not.
> He said it served its purpose.


Scott, that is exactly what I need it for. Haverford is a pain in the tail with their requirements and they want $300 to pick up the amount I would be putting out.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

The Bagster is no bragster!:whistling2:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Scott, that is exactly what I need it for. Haverford is a pain in the tail with their requirements and they want $300 to pick up the amount I would be putting out.


Ken- what was your price for the bagster? arent they only about 200?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> Ken- what was your price for the bagster? arent they only about 200?


Yep. $30 and some change for the bag and $160 for the P/U.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you get to keep the bag? Looks like one of those reusable shopping bags.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Did I see them at the Despot or Blowes?

I just put my crap out front with a "FREE" sign on it. Between that and FreeCylcle, I can get rid of anything.

The good lord did not give us hoarders just for the fun of it, they serve a societal purpose


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Ken,
I was there when the guy picked it up too. I would do it if it saves you money. Haverford is crazy for charging that much. I am actually working in Haverford all week.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I almost got one of them bags one time and didn't. I decided it didn't hold much and it looked awkward to load.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> I just put my crap out front with a "FREE" sign on it.


I couldn't get rid of a chair for "free" for 2 years. I put it by the curb with a for sale sign and it was gone by morning (stolen). Had a new window I took out and again, nobody wanted it for free. Stuck it on CL for $40 and sold it within a day for $25.....I don't get people.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I couldn't get rid of a chair for "free" for 2 years. I put it by the curb with a for sale sign and it was gone by morning (stolen). Had a new window I took out and again, nobody wanted it for free. Stuck it on CL for $40 and sold it within a day for $25.....I don't get people.


TOO funny.


----------

